# deep blockage in floor drain



## clogged (Apr 23, 2009)

Father's garage drain is blocked. Used a small snake and got 25', the length of the snake. Purchased a larger diameter (3/8' I think) and got to 30' and it would go no further. The snake is a 50' hand snake. Should I rent a powered snake? What are the other options? Thanks.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

